# Insulating and Covering HVAC duct in garage



## payne.kj (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, we have some HVAC ducts that run along the ceiling of our garage. I assume they are feeding the rooms above them. Currently they have some really old insulation and some kind of white HVAC tape covering them. Its coming loose, it wasn't very well done (was like this when we moved in), and just looks bad. It sags down a bit and the ceiling isn't super high to begin with. What would be the best way to insulate these ducts and then cover them up so they are more aesthetically pleasing? I need it to look a lot nicer. For reference, it runs most of the width of the back of our 2 car garage.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pull off the insulation, seal all the connections with mastic. 

Prettiest way would be to build a small bulkhead around them and insulate with some spray foam or rigid foam.


----------



## payne.kj (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! I should have prefaced this by saying I'm a newbie with home repair/improvement projects so I am looking for more simple solutions that might still look nice. I wish I had the ability to do what you said and i can't afford to pay someone to do that. Just wondering if there's a better way to do what's already there.


----------

